# import iocage jail image, but to differently named jail/dataset



## pastic (Wednesday at 9:01 PM)

FreeBSD 13.
I have an active jail and an exported backup image of said jail. I would like to check something in the backup without disturbing the active jail, so I cannot follow the regular method for importing the image since that entails destroying the active jail.

I opened up the zip and noticed the two files inside, with filenames corresponding to the toplevel jail dataset and the root-child dataset. Might it be so simple as to change these two filenames inside the zip to a random name and thus automatically have the import process create a jail that will end up in a new and different dataset without impacting the source jail?

EDIT: or will such an operation invalidate the companion sha256 checksum and thus not make the altered zip recoverable? But could I then, just recalculate the hash myself and edit the sha256 file?

I only have one pool and one vdev so I cannot import the image elsewhere.


----------

